# 585 or 595 for $700 More?



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

My '05 555 developed a top tube crack, which I found outside the 1 year paint/finish warranty. Look has offered me a replacement frame/fork for a discount.

They said I can purchase an '07 585, and I really like the Origin Blue color, or for ~$700 more I can get an '07 Proteam White or '08 Origin that's black and white.
I don't race but do longer rides.
???


No wrong answer here but I am leaning towards the classic looks and styling of the 585. 
Thanks for any input.
Jerry


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

For longer rides the 585 will be more comfortable with the 27.2 post and if the color that you like is in the 585 everythign seems to work out.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

you'd be better on the 585, the 595 is perfect for racing and although the origin is certainly more than comfy for longer ride you'd be better spending the extra 700$ on some nice kit, better wheels, saddle or whatever.

good luck with what ever you decide, you can't go wrong.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the validation. I'm afraid I was swayed by the integrated seatpast on the 595.
Me thinking it is the next real craze and I would have passed up a deal that would be a fantastic opportunity to get one had me hesitant.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

jerman said:


> Thanks for the validation. I'm afraid I was swayed by the integrated seatpast on the 595.
> Me thinking it is the next real craze and I would have passed up a deal that would be a fantastic opportunity to get one had me hesitant.


I'll cast the dissenting vote. I'd take the 595 Origin. I rode a 595 Origin, and as far as comfort goes, it was subtlely better than my current ride, which has a 27.2mm seatpost, that's wafer thin, and has 200mm exposed. 

With all that said, if you want comfort put less air in your tires and/or ride bigger tires. That's where the real comfort gains are.

Buy the one that makes you grin the most.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> I'll cast the dissenting vote. I'd take the 595 Origin. I rode a 595 Origin, and as far as comfort goes, it was subtlely better than my current ride, which has a 27.2mm seatpost, that's wafer thin, and has 200mm exposed.
> 
> With all that said, if you want comfort put less air in your tires and/or ride bigger tires. That's where the real comfort gains are.
> 
> Buy the one that makes you grin the most.



yup....:thumbsup:


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Forrest Root...*

Good advice, thanks.
So, what do you ride now, have you ridden the 585? 
The only difference in geometry I remember is the Headtube angle on the 595 is 72 degrees where the 585 is 72.5. I doubt this is even significant but want to make sure this would not give the 595 a "quicker" steering feel. In '05 I test road a Cervelo before buying my 555 and the Cervelo had a "twitchy" quickness I did not care for. The Headtube angle on my 555 is 73 degrees.
Thanks again for the input.
Jerry


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

jerman said:


> Good advice, thanks.
> So, what do you ride now, have you ridden the 585?
> The only difference in geometry I remember is the Headtube angle on the 595 is 72 degrees where the 585 is 72.5. I doubt this is even significant but want to make sure this would not give the 595 a "quicker" steering feel. In '05 I test road a Cervelo before buying my 555 and the Cervelo had a "twitchy" quickness I did not care for. The Headtube angle on my 555 is 73 degrees.
> Thanks again for the input.
> Jerry


I've not put any miles on a 585, although a friend has. He also tried the 595, liked it, but chose the 585 for monetary reasons. The Look info I have says the HT angle on both bikes is the same, but it's always possible they made a small running change. A 72 degree HT would steer slightly slower than a 72.5 HT. My current bike is right at the edge of twitchy/too twitchy, but just a hair short of too twitchy. The 595 was more stable in that regard. It'd also be worth considering the 586 which would have the ISP of the 595 but cosst less than the 595 (but more than the 585). The 585 looks nice, but I think the lugs and tube shapes on the 595 make it look damned sexy....moreso than the 586.

I must admit I'm no Cervelo fan. I think their CF frames are hideous and their ads are criminal. I stopped liking them when they stopped making the Super Prodigy....the last frame they ever made that was aesthetically pleasing.


----------

